# Iranian Highflier/Ukrainian Skycutter crossbreeds



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Hi my name is Igor, I am from Oregon, and I have 7 Iranian Highflier/Ukrainian Skycutter crossbreeds, that I am willing to give away for free, If you are interested email me at [email protected], 2 males are 05, 1 female, and the rest are 06 birds, All of my Iranian Highflier/Ukrainian Skycutter crossbreeds are white with a small amount of brown grizzle or speckles, 1 of them is black/brownish, with a few white spots, If you are interested in seeing some pictures of them email me and I'll send some.*


----------

